# 12 days with our motorhome in Europe... What to do?



## Roccothecamper

Hi all. We are a family of 5 and we have 12 days available to us in the may half term to do our first tour to the continent. We live in Bristol and just wanted to hear from more experienced motorhomers if the idea of eurodisney and then on to the Italian lakes would be too much....? Also as this is the first long tour in Rocco, ( our motorhome) for our kids who are 9,7 and 5 we wanted to make sure it was not too taxing on them! Any ideas, routes etc would be helpful!! Thanks guys


----------



## barryd

If the 12 days includes travelling from Bristol and back then its pushing it a bit. You would need a couple of days probably to get to Disney then I assume a couple of days there. Its then a big drive down and across from Paris to say the western Lakes Maggiore, Orta and Maybe Lugano or Como and without flogging yourself daft 3 days to get home.

I would be tempted to do one or the other. Many on here including myself would spend weeks or months getting there but I appreciate that you probably dont have the time but dont be suprised if everyone thinks its bonkers.

If its all the time you have and want to do it then go for it but you will spend a lot of time in the van driving.


----------



## bognormike

too much! Eurodisney and maybe Loire Valley or something not too far away, but to go all that way with three youngsters is probably stretching it....


----------



## Roccothecamper

Thanks for the response guys! That's why I joined this community!! My husband is Italian so we have friends and family in the north of Italy and seeing that we had 12 days we were experimenting with the idea, but we both knew that it was pushing it! Like you so say, one or the other...

I would like to know the any tips you may have forndoing long journeys ...how many miles is too much for the kids or us in anynone day? 

Thanks again for your input..... We're beginners so we need all the help we can get!


----------



## OldWomble

Go to eurodisney then go into the Ardenne. You will love it there it's about 1 easy day from Paris and the kids will love kayaking the rivers. There are some great caves to visit and a good aire just a walk away at Hanns sur Lesse. We think it's a great place for a week or two in the spring and another benifit is it can be very hot there in May!


----------



## tonyt

EuroDisney sounds a good choice with those youngsters on board.

Why not enjoy the ride there, have a few days there and then decide what to do with the rest of your days.

You really don't want to spend 12 days listening to "are we nearly there?"

There should be enough sites open in May so I wouldn't bother booking anything - just browse the web for a few likely sites and make a few notes.


----------



## Roccothecamper

Thanks Old Womble! Will definitely look into that option! Obviously we would like to cut down on cost as much as poss but as it's our first time I would like to know whether it would be best for us to go to campsites/ aires/ wild camping? Any one with experience in touring France be able to tell me about their experiences?

sairah


----------



## Zebedee

Aires for overnight stops are fine, but you are not supposed to put tables and chairs out or use the barbecue etc., which may be limiting with the kids in tow. Not that it stops the locals, so the decision is yours if you can set up without blocking someone else from pitching. Be prepared for close neighbours in the busy seasons! :wink: 

Get "All the Aires in France" from Vicarious Books.

Could be worth looking into ACSI or Camping Cheques . . . you can get cheap(er) ferry crossings from Portsmouth from the latter.

If cashflow is a factor I'd suggest Dover to Dunkerque with DFDS, booking through the Caravan Club. You won't find a cheaper crossing I think.

Dave


----------



## OldWomble

The river Semoy is fantastic to paddle and the views are stunning. The Lesse is also a good river. There are lots of campsites around so just go. Try and find one by lunch time and then there's no stress - that's what we do anyway. Also lots of aires. Go here for details. http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php

Lots of info and free Downloads for satnav. Whatever you do, don't try and do to much, relax and enjoy the trip,


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Hi sairah,
welcome to the site.
With young children I would not be tempted to travel very far.
A couple of days in disney and even a day or two in Paris.
The rest depends on the weather. We usually do not make pre bookings and go towards whereever the weather is best.
We have travelled as far south as Pisa and home in 14 days. North Nottinghamshire but it would not be entertaining for the youngsters.
Best of luck
Dave p


----------



## Roccothecamper

Hi Dave!

Thanks for your thoughts! We're very much head to the best weather people too! This will be our first long trip and we need to make it a memorable experience for them  

Will take your advice on board.... Now to find some nice sites around eurodisney!


----------



## Mikeclaire

Hello, 
We are not to far from you, and we have three kids also ( your husband isn't our milkman is he!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: )

We have a 10,11 and 13 who doesn't say much these days just grunts a bit when he's hungry :roll: .

We find things have to go a bit slower with the kids onbord, we are going down to the French alps for some skiing in march and will drive from here to the tunnel and stop for the night. Then through the tunnel and drive down halfway and stop overnight, next day do the rest.

So getting down to the alps will take us 3 days and no pressure.
We have 3 weeks and will be doing Disney on the way back up.

Mike.


----------



## teemyob

*husband*

Hello,

We have been to italy and on to the South Of France and that was in 10 days Via Annecy.

Let your husband drive. As he is Italian, you can be there in a day!.

TM


----------



## tonka

bognormike said:


> too much! Eurodisney and maybe Loire Valley or something not too far away, but to go all that way with three youngsters is probably stretching it....


Bet me to it, !
I haven't been, so cant comment on the Italian lakes BUT just the mention of them makes you think of more "mature" visitors.. Not the hang out of young kids...
Disney by all means, will keep em quiet on the first leg of the trip.
Then many great spots along the Loire and definately Kid friendly.. 
Samuer, Angers etc..... Without to much travelling.
Also (not been) but they reckon Pay Du Fou is brilliant.
http://www.puydufou.com/


----------



## Roccothecamper

Can't thank you all enough for your comments, this is exactly what we were hoping to find by joining this site!

I think eurodisney will be first, but because we are buying the cheapest pass you cant enter for the two days post buying it.... So we'll go exploring and talk it easy  .... But Teemyob maybe right... If the will takes him, the Italian hubby might put his foot on the pedal and go homeward bound! The lakes aren't really for the kids but we have friends and family near Guarda and maggiore. 

Can't wait for the adventure x  

sairah and Roberto


----------



## ttcharlie

Hello,

Good to see some other people on here with a young family and also a motorhome. The fact that you are from Bristol is just the icing on the cake....

We did Eurodisney last August with our kids (3 &5) and thought it was great. We stayed in the car park which was fine and then travelled down to Ile De Rae.

On the way cack up we stayed at http://www.lesalicourts.com/
in the loire valley, and whilst not the cheapest campsite in the world the facilities were great for families. Thick of a camping version of centreparcs...

Normally we find a max of 300miles in one day is as much as the kids can take. We have discovered a few ways to keep them occupied that helps during the journeys.

Any questions just ask.

Cheers

ttcharlie


----------



## billym

I agree with most on here. Kids do not want to be stuck in a motorhome travelling for days. they want to have fun in a field, park, beach, pool........ whatever.

One of the best for us, near Paris was www.camping-jablines.com

French campsites at that time of year will be quiet and have limited facilities.

Doing Disney, then Italy and back is a no brainer in my opinion


----------



## Roccothecamper

Thanks ttcharlie!

How did you find the car park to stay in? How many days were you at eurodisney for? We have a 12 volt tv, colouring, games, cards, I spy.... Anything else to keep them occupied?

How much was the car park and did you get a annual pass?

So nice to know ur just around the corner .... We brought our hymer las July and are determined to go on many adventures!

sairah


----------



## vicdicdoc

Stopping on an Aire (NOT on motorway service area's) for a night is ok but be careful with your battery usage), with a family I'd suggest biting the bullet & find some decent campsites where you can hook up to mains power. . 
Make sure you give the children specific jobs to do - like carrying water (as I guess you'll soon get through a tankfull (kids seem to get dirty rather quickly :lol:

It's a bit early in the season otherwise I'd recommend going to the Dordogne to this site, it's right on the river & ideal for the kids to swim/paddle or canoe
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/st-julien-de-lampon-municipal-campsite-campsite.html

with the distinct possibility of hearing "how much longer/are we there yet" I'd say 150-200 miles a day is going to be the max (unless hubby DOES drive like Italians :wink:


----------

